# Analog In. Hochauflösend



## Fanta-Er (5 August 2009)

hiho liebe gemeinde 

ich habe die suche schon benutzt, aber nichts brauchbares gefunden.

ich suche eine HOCHauflösende AI karte (am liebsten direkt für can).

sie sollte mehr als 16bit (incl. vorzeichen) haben. onkel google hat auch nichts gescheites rausgefunden. ob sie 10v oder 20ma hat, ist mir auch egal.

bin für jeden tipp dankbar.


MfG
Fanta-Er


----------



## trinitaucher (5 August 2009)

http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?ethercat/el3602.htm

Musst das Ding nur noch mitm CAN verheiraten


----------



## Simon (5 August 2009)

.....oder 24 bit direkt auf CAN.......

http://www.stoefl.de/bus.htm


----------



## Lupo (5 August 2009)

@Trinitaucher: Der Beitrag hat mich interessiert. Und mit dem EK3100 könnte ich dann die Karte zu einem normalen Profibus-Slave machen ?


----------



## trinitaucher (5 August 2009)

Lupo schrieb:


> mit dem EK3100 könnte ich dann die Karte zu einem normalen Profibus-Slave machen ?


1. *E*K3100 gibt's nicht
2. Nein, geht nicht.

EtherCAT ist ein Feldbussystem mit Master-Slave-Struktur. Die EL-Klemmen sind Slaves, Master ist bei Beckhoff ein PC mit TwinCAT-Softwaresteuerung. Ein Umsetzen von Profibus auf EtherCAT (denke mal das meisnt du) geht nicht direkt, sondern nur, wenn du einen EtherCAT-Master (sprich ne Steuerung) dazwischen klemmst.
Nimm ne SPS von Beckhoff, z.B. CX1010 (http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?embedded_pc/embedded_pc_series_cx1010.htm). Da kannst EtherCAT-Klemmen anschließen und auch nen Profibus aufziehen. Mit der Klemme EL6731-0010 (Profibus-Slave: http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?ethercat/el6731.htm) kann die Steuerung auch in ein Profibus-Netzwerk eingebunden werden.


----------



## Lupo (6 August 2009)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> 1. *E*K3100 gibt's nicht


 
Doch
und darauf bezog sich auch meine Frage ...
Ich muß allerdings zugeben, dass dieses Modul anscheinend genauso neu ist wie die von dir vorgeschlagene Wandler-Klemme bzw. eine andere, die ich auch dort gefunden habe und die mich noch mehr interessieren würde.


----------



## trinitaucher (6 August 2009)

Oh, interessant :-D

Ja, dann geht das so.
Die Wandlerklemme steht dort mit "verfügbar" angegeben. Der EK3100 ist für "4. Quartal 2009" angekündigt... Also dauert es bestimmt noch bis Anfang nächsten Jahres.


----------



## da_kine (6 August 2009)

Alternativ gibts dazu auch das X20-System von B&R. Hier gibt es mit den Modulen X20AI2632 bzw. X20AI4632 ebenfalls 16-Bit auflösende Analog-IO's. Und durch die Buskoppler bekommst du die an fast jedes Bussystem. X20BC0043 bis 0088.

MfG

Markus

Edit:
Sorry, hab überlesen, dass du mehr als 16-Bit wolltest.


----------



## Fanta-Er (6 August 2009)

danke für die antworten...

http://www.stoefl.de/bus.htm habe ich nachgefragt und laut HP ja aber nach direkter nachfrage sagte man mir NEIN.

beckhoff scheint somit der einzige zu sein. anfrage drausen. gebe bescheit, wie es gelaufen ist.


----------



## Fanta-Er (10 August 2009)

ok....beckhof ist im mom anscheinend der einzige der mehr als 16bit (incl vorzeichen) kann. ABER nur mit ether-cat. dann aber 24bit. meine steuerung (microinnovation) kann dieses aber erst mit codesys 3.0. wird zum ende des jahres eingeführt :-(.
mist......

hat noch jemand nen tipp oder eine anregung?????


----------

